# I'd like someone's opinion on a couple of LUSH products I may order...



## i am hollywood (Jun 21, 2006)

Here are the ones I'm not sure of, and what I'm worried about...

*Karma Perfume* ( how's the smell? )

*Angels on Bare Skin* ( I have sensitive skin. will it make me break out? )

*I Love Juicy shampoo *( my hair is dyed. is this okay to use on it? )

*Godiva Shampoo* ( same as above )

*Mirror Mirror* ( how's the smell? )

*Dream Cream* ( how's the smell? )


----------



## inlucesco (Jun 21, 2006)

Karma and Godiva both do not smell good to me, but a lot of people love them.

I highly recommend the cinnamon and Incredible bliss shampoo bars, though.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 21, 2006)

I have extremely sensitive skin and I used AOBS for a couple of days. At first I thought, "This stuff is great and I love how moisturizing it is." But around the fourth day my skin started breaking out like a mofo. I had really hard zits on my cheeks and they hurt to touch them. Hope that helps.


----------



## i am hollywood (Jun 21, 2006)

*inlucesco:* Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wouldn't want to buy stuff that doesn't smell good. 
*
Corv's Queen:*





 Oh no. Thats not good. Well, thank you! I'll be sure not to buy it then.


----------



## nicemeka (Jun 22, 2006)

Dream Cream is the best!!!!!!!!  You will love it. It's really have your skin feel like silk and it spell like lavendar.


----------



## User34 (Jun 22, 2006)

I always ask  for samples first and they give it with no hesitation. And they give me pretty big samples so that I can use it for about 2 weeks to see how it goes and if my skin doesn't react bad to it,
I love AOBS. I use it in the morning then fresh pharmacy at night ( I have combo. skin).


----------



## sel00187 (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_I have extremely sensitive skin and I used AOBS for a couple of days. At first I thought, "This stuff is great and I love how moisturizing it is." But around the fourth day my skin started breaking out like a mofo. I had really hard zits on my cheeks and they hurt to touch them. Hope that helps._

 
i had the same reaction to AOBS, i spent more money and went and bought Aquamarina and had the same reaction to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which isnt fair because i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lush's products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i still use their shampoo and bath things though


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 22, 2006)

i used to have a bit of a bumpy underneath skin spotty forehead and id just cleared up and i changed to aobs and so far its fine
have u checked live journal for reviews?


----------



## i am hollywood (Jun 22, 2006)

Nicemeka: Thank you! I'll definetely buy it then. Lavender is one of my favorite scents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alumeze: I never thought to ask for samples. Can I get them over the internet, though? And, yeah.. I've heard a few people say really good things about AOBS, but then I've also heard some say it made their skin bad. 

sel00187: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well, thank you. Now I know of two products I may not want to buy. 

as_cute_as_pie: Really? Hm. Its strange how everyone's skin reacts differently to everything. And, no I haven't thought to look on LJ. Thanks for the suggestion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





--- Ally


----------



## nicemeka (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i am hollywood* 
_Nicemeka: Thank you! I'll definetely buy it then. Lavender is one of my favorite scents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alumeze: I never thought to ask for samples. Can I get them over the internet, though? And, yeah.. I've heard a few people say really good things about AOBS, but then I've also heard some say it made their skin bad. 

sel00187: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well, thank you. Now I know of two products I may not want to buy. 

as_cute_as_pie: Really? Hm. Its strange how everyone's skin reacts differently to everything. And, no I haven't thought to look on LJ. Thanks for the suggestion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





--- Ally_

 
Your Welcome. and you are going to enjoy their products.


----------



## DCJPFan (Jun 24, 2006)

Karma Perfume- I enjoy Lush's Karma scented products but don't use the perfume. I instead use the bubble bar, bath bomb or soap when the mood strikes and enjoy the scent for a short time instead of carrying it with me all day, which can be too much for me at times.

Angels on Bare Skin - My skin is very much prone to breakouts and although I like the smell and consistency of AOBS, it seemed to flare up my breakouts.

I Love Juicy shampoo - I would only use I Love Juicy if you are one of those people who is blessed with great hair that doesn't even need conditioner. It smells great but it really dried up my hair. I had to make sure and use tons of conditioner after to get rid of the knots in my hair.

Godiva Shampoo - never used, not a huge fan of the Flying Fox scent.

Mirror Mirror - I love this neck cream. It smells lovely, just like Fever and Hollywood, moisturizes well and absorb really fast. Lasts quite some time too. 

Dream Cream - I like the consistency of Dream Cream. It is very soothing, moisturizing and smells calming but I like Lush's other moisturizers much better, such as Smitten and Sympathy for the Skin.

LOL! I hope these help some. Can you tell I had some time on my hands?


----------



## i am hollywood (Jun 25, 2006)

DCJPFan: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Thank you! It helped a lot.


----------



## valley (Jun 26, 2006)

AOBS - I used this steady for a month...it makes your skin feel great.  But, I'm acne prone so its pretty touch and go for anything with added oil.  It's supposed to be good for all skin types... but maybe try a sample.

I'm using the godiva puck right now - my mom hates the smell but I really like how it feels on my hair.

Dream cream is wonderful.  I dont have much else to say on that.  I just need to use up the moisturizer I currently have.


----------



## lovejam (Jun 26, 2006)

AOBS wasn't good for my face, but I like it as a scrub for my body. I'll at least use the one I have up that way, but I doubt I'll buy it again.


----------



## cindyrella (Jun 26, 2006)

Karma Perfume : personally I love the scent, but the perfume can be a bit heavy on the hippy side.8) You could also use the body cream, for a more subtle scent.

Angels on Bare Skin: this could casue break outs, so try before you buy

I Love Juicy shampoo : don't use it when you have dyed hair, it's way too strong for that.

Godiva Shampoo: you can use this bar on dyed hair. I love the smell (jasmine heaven), but I do use some extra conditioner on my dry hair ends.

Mirror Mirror: same as Fever. It's a very grown up sophisticated scent to me.

Dream Cream: It smells herbal and a lot like lavender. It's THE best body cream I've used.


----------

